
John McAfee announces he's running for President - ilyaeck
http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/08/news/john-mcafee-for-president/
======
click170
To be totally honest, for the first 30 seconds or so as I was reading the
story I was sure this was some kind of joke. Not because of anything specific
against McAfee, but because of how many candidates there are.

Shit, maybe Colbert or John Stewart (or John Oliver) should run for president
too. Everyone else is, and it would help fun each respective show, and perhaps
could even be leveraged to demonstrate the impact of money in politics.

~~~
Natsu
> To be totally honest, for the first 30 seconds or so as I was reading the
> story I was sure this was some kind of joke.

Sadly, this isn't the only campaign I feel that way about.

------
monopolemagnet
He doesn't have the energy or sensible plans.

Sanders + Lessig appears to be the current best hope for the U.S. and world
causes.

PS: He's coming off as a Byronic attention-queen at this point, and that makes
me embarrassed and ashamed on his behalf. He could be fighting for sensible
privacy open-source projects with nonpartisan advocacy and security
foundations for the public good. Instead, it's the heroin-rattled rockstar
"what sh&t will he say today" celebrity narcissism-cult routine rather than
planning to "get sh&t done."

------
mindcrime
Ya know, I _might_ be willing to support McAfee, depending on his actual
positions. But right now, my feeling is that his campaign has zero chance of
winning, simply because he's doing this "start your own party" thing. And
realistically, he'll struggle to simply get on the ballot in enough states to
have a mathematical chance of winning - especially starting this late in the
game.

I don't know. _Maybe_ a year is enough time to build a party infrastructure,
run ballot access petitions, etc, IF he has a ton of his own money he's
willing to throw at the problem. But color me skeptical.

Personally, I think he'd have been better off pursuing the Libertarian Party
nomination, if he doesn't support the Democrats or Republicans. Curious to
know if he decided to go a different direction on ideological grounds (maybe
he hates Libertarians, who knows?) or something else.

~~~
eli
Lack of electability is a poor reason not to vote for someone. The cool thing
about elections is the person with the most votes wins regardless of how
electable they seem. There are much better reasons not to vote for McAfee

~~~
shalmanese
With a first past the post election system, lack of electability is a _very_
good reason not to vote for someone as that vote subtracts one vote from a
candidate who has a realistic chance of winning.

This wouldn't be as big of a problem in a runoff style voting system.

~~~
mindcrime
_With a first past the post election system, lack of electability is a very
good reason not to vote for someone as that vote subtracts one vote from a
candidate who has a realistic chance of winning._

Not if you would have simply chosen not to vote at all otherwise. Nobody is
entitled to my vote, and every candidate has an equal opportunity to earn that
vote. Somebody will, most won't. If nobody does, I won't vote. And I'm not the
only person who operates this way.

 _This wouldn 't be as big of a problem in a runoff style voting system._

I'd love to see us adopt Approval voting, but I'm not holding my breath.

~~~
ClayShentrup
www.electology.org/approval-voting

------
yeukhon
I can't help but to question his claim of fear of enforcement when he was
wanted for connection with a homicide. I mean you created the company McAfee
and you are an American, you are wanted by Belize police but you are scared
the police would kill you? I mention American here because I don't think
Belize police would dare to kill an American during investigation and wage an
international diplomatic controversy. Just my cynical way of thinking about
being an American.

~~~
mobiuscog
There's a big difference between "dare to kill an American" and "dare to have
an American killed"... especially when the people that want you dead are
potentially doing so to hide their corruption which would be an even bigger
controversy if exposed.

------
roflchoppa
a more viable option than Trump....

~~~
titfn
he might even legalize drugs and end cartels (and end mass spying, of course)

~~~
roflchoppa
I'm down for all of the above.

------
giancarlostoro
"AntiVirus for President" is all I imagine people saying.

~~~
Natsu
Once elected, we'd never be able to completely get rid of him.

~~~
headgasket
excellent!

